# Non surgical neutering



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

This was a local news story from the Humane Society here in Tampa. I thought it was interesting and wanted to share. 


http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/22399821/2013/05/22/new-non-surgical-procedure-to-neuter-dogs


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

A little more information ...

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...tandard/Article/detail/779728?contextCategory


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*It is currently FDA-approved for use in dogs three to ten months of age.*
Three to ten months old is not a dog, its a puppy.
I just don't get why people feel the need to neuter puppies.

Mine stay intact till at least 2-3 years old.
If they have faults that I feel are not good for the breed, it can be done at that time. Just because a dog is intact does not mean you have to let it breed.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

TR, I agree with you. Because of this forum, and the wealth of information provided I have put off spaying my pup--in spite of many recommendations around me to do otherwise. 

But, this procedure is being used mostly in shelters now, and by some select trained Vets. If the articles are to be believed in regards to the results, the procedure maintains 50% of the dogs testosterone production. 50% testosterone production is a vast improvement over the alternative--as many people don't understand the benefits of hormones in the development of dogs (it seems that the hunting/working breed owners/breeders are much more in the know). So, for the great many dogs that will be neutered as puppies this would be a vast improvement, and something that should be considered.

Not sure why I am blathering on, it is not a procedure that will affect many on this forum  But, it was a nice bit of knowledge on a new procedure. Which is one of the reasons I love this site so much--always a source of great information.


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Laika, thanks for sharing this information! I support our local shelter and will share this with them. Our shelter can't afford to have the dogs spayed/neutered, but require the person who adopts the dogs to do it within 6 months. Maybe this would be an alternative for them since it's cheaper.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wasn't trying to shoot the messenger, I just didn't care for the message.
I would bet there is going to be a big push for this.
Telling owners how much cheaper and safer it is do it early. Why should they wait for their pups to mature? That waiting cost more and puts them in more danger.

It takes many years for the full effects to be known on something as new as this. Its using the shelter dogs as Guinea pigs. I guess it could be looked at as a lesser evil than the surgical neutering of puppies. I guess time will tell.
Rant over.


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I regret having to get Max neutered at 6 months so he could go to daycare.... It was a tough decision on socialization, exercise and etc. This could be a decent alternative once more information is available on the long term effects.


----------

